

Larry Page: "Facebook is doing a bad job" - scheff
http://mashable.com/2013/01/17/larry-page-criticizes-facebook/

======
berlinbrown
"Page didn't elaborate on the reasons he thinks the company is doing a bad
job, or which products he was referring to in particular, but it is still one
of the more direct criticisms Page has leveled against Facebook to date."

Well your criticisms are useless unless you tell us why.

~~~
IvyMike
I'll suggest one: Facebook mobile apps are slow and ugly.

G+'s mobile app is really nice in comparison.

------
georgebarnett
Wait, so you're saying that the CEO of a Facebook competitor is saying in
public that Facebook is doing a bad job?

I'm shocked!

More seriously do you expect him to say "Facebook is doing an awesome job - we
should turn off Plus and go home." ?

~~~
saraid216
The original interview on Wired is far, far better:
<http://www.wired.com/business/2013/01/ff-qa-larry-page/all/>

Relevant parts:

Larry Page: I worry that something has gone seriously wrong with the way we
run companies. If you read the media coverage of our company, or of the
technology industry in general, it’s always about the competition. The stories
are written as if they are covering a sporting event. But it’s hard to find
actual examples of really amazing things that happened solely due to
competition. How exciting is it to come to work if the best you can do is
trounce some other company that does roughly the same thing?

...

Wired: One area where people say that Google is indeed motivated by
competition is the social realm, where in the past two years you have been
working hard in a field dominated by a single rival, Facebook. That’s not the
case?

Page: It’s not the way I think about it. We had real issues with how our users
shared information, how they expressed their identity, and so on. And, yeah,
they’re a company that’s strong in that space. But they’re also doing a really
bad job on their products. For us to succeed, is it necessary for some other
company to fail? No. We’re actually doing something different. I think it’s
outrageous to say that there’s only space for one company in these areas. When
we started with search, everyone said, “You guys are gonna fail, there’s
already five search companies.” We said, “We are a search company, but we’re
doing something different.” That’s how I see all these areas.

------
maligree
I thought you said you had news.

